# Miami Beach, FL (a.k.a. South Beach)



## Ghettobogas (Sep 22, 2004)

Just came home from the U.S. and here are some pix from South Beach, Florida. (March 12th - 14th) ...the houses on Ocean Drive are hot!
One day I´ll build my house in that style with the neon lights.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks hot.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

A very trendy place, but why ain't the boys wearing speedos like in Rio?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

looks great. the pastel colors go perfectly with the palm trees.

i'm surprised you were able to take pictures of girls laying on the beach; i would think that someone would slap you in the face if they caught you. 



harkerb said:


> A very trendy place, but why ain't the boys wearing speedos like in Rio?


because it's stupid to wear speedos on the beach.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Viva Miami! Amo esta ciudad mucho!!

P.S.: Were there many topless chicas on the beach?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice pics....Seems to be a nice place for vacations !


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pix! Where are you from? What were the temps in South Beach (day/night)?
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I love the art deco beach strip. Nice pics.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Ghettobogas (Sep 22, 2004)

hi again.... some answers

XZMATTZX

Q:-i'm surprised you were able to take pictures of girls laying on the beach; i would think that someone would slap you in the face if they caught you. 

A:-no, they just asked if I could help them put more oil between theyre
neck and the belly 

LLOYDGEORGE

Q:-Were there many topless chicas on the beach?

A: no, well.... there were one and one

TALLER BETTER

Q:-Where are you from? What were the temps in South Beach (day/night)?

A: I'm from Iceland.... It was like 72°F/22°C in the day and 60°F/16°C in the night... very nice weather, not too hot


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow... a really nice area.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty nice, love it


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*wow*

Miami Beach is a beautiful mix of people, architecture, light, beach, sun, spice and intrigue. loved the pics!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

hey will be here next week any cool places to chill. I am staying at the LOEWS>


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

some restaurants and bars are so cool there!
along the beach lanes, in my point of view, anyone is great and very nice.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

I love South Beach and all of Miami Beach. The architecture is beautiful the people are beautiful and the beaches are beautiful. Nice pics.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

What the sunny day the season is ...... relaxed peope with white sand beach and blue sea - attractive place !


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Harkeb said:


> A very trendy place, but why ain't the boys wearing speedos like in Rio?


Because they're probably not Brasilian...thank god.


----------



## Panama_Post (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice pics.


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Love the Art Deco buildings of Miami Beach, simple designs, yet charming and playfull. They would be easy to recreate today shame more aren't built in that design.


----------

